# Sumeike Pink 0.45mm Flatband



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Sumeike Pink 0.45mm Flatband​​
The Sumeike flatbands have picked up a lot of popularity since the 2018 World Cup Champion used the pink version for the win. I recently acquired some of the .45mm pink and put it through a bit of a test today. The stuff is amazing for light ammo.

Thickness = 0.017" (Imperial caliper)

Cut = 20 mm x 12 mm x 197 mm

Draw length = 32"

Draw weight = 5 pounds & 5.8 ounces

Room temperature = 20C (68F)

1/4" steel = 240 fps average (239-243 fps)

5/16" steel = 215 fps average (212-218 fps)

When checking thickness I took caliper readings at the pouch, fork & midway and all readings on both bands indicated .017" thickness. Very consistent.

After completing the speed tests I checked again with different anchoring pause times. A one second anchor pause and a 4 second pause both gave the same speeds.

As has been mentioned before, the Sumeike Pink is very stretchy. It's smooth like drawing a 70" longbow. The Precise Apple Green 0.40mm bands are very close in thickness but I found that they have a definite stacking point. The Greens shot well but felt much different than the Sumeike Pink.

My next set of Pinks will likely be around 180mm with the same taper. I'm looking to break 260fps with ¼" steel for long distance shooting. I can get there with .55mm Yellow Precise but I'm hoping this Pink band will do it with a bit less draw weight.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Please post your Sumeike Pink cuts if you found a good one. State your ammo too please.... many thanks


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

I borrowed from Mr Liu Chengliang who used an 18/10 taper, active 190. For my preferred longer draw I use the same taper but an active of 205 mm. 6 to 8 mm ammo and I use it on my bogus Feihu frame to good effect.

It's silky stuff, hate the colour and I don't get a lot of shots out of it, but then it is thin. Yet to try it full butterfly cos I brutally destroyed the last frame.


----------



## mk4ia (Sep 24, 2018)

175mm x 13mm straights for both 0.45 and 0.50 sumeike, -10mm for pouch and frame tie off OTT wrap & tuck for 32"draw, ammo is a mix from .177 copperheads, 0.25g and 0.30g 6mm airsoft, and 6mm & 7mm steel, microfiber P4b GZK clone pouch modified to my liking with 2mm centering hole. Comparable to 15mm straight TBB 165mm active to 32" draw length.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm another that went 18/10, with a 150 active. Colour was too much for me in the end, so changed to the 0.45 Precise apple green.

Ooops forgot 6mm (1/4") and 7mm (9/32") steels


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I shoot Sumeike pink in either 18/10 which is super light for 1/4" steel or a 3/4" to 1/2" taper for a flatter can punching trajectory. I hate the bubble gum colour too but have sorta gotten used to it. The pink setup shoots 1/4" steel and clayshot equally well.

If you like the Pink, you might want to give the Sumeike apple green a try. I think it is a 0.55 if I am not mistaken. The draw for the green is also silky smooth and light and of course, it is snappier. I think it draws lighter than the 0.45 Precise grey. Sorry I don't have a chrony for scientific measures.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

3/4 to 1/2 13" active shooting 7/16 steel or .44 lead. Took squirrel all winter with it. 
Great elastic even when it's cold.


----------

